
Show HN: Product Sense – curated resources to develop your product intuition - alexpedi
https://www.productsense.org/
======
alexpedi
I just launched Product Sense to help new and aspiring product managers and
designers build their product sense skills. I've collected bookmarks and links
on this topic for years and thought it might be useful to create a space for
others to find this content all in one place.

